# Copper Flake



## dxmadman (Jan 24, 2012)

Here is my build i started a few days ago, almost done and just need some details. Its a 1963 24 inch frame i picked up at the scrap yard a few weeks ago. It was a bondoed up frame. I knocked it all off and ran it in my blast cabinet. The other day i woke up with an itch to build something. I was thinking about painting  my 62 chevy big window shortbed, I always liked gold/copper metalflake so i grabbed a can of rattle can copper flake and wanted to try to stir up some ideas. The bike frame just literally fell off the wall "Like it was saying pick me,pick me!''. So the frame got pampered with some flake. The next day i just happened to run into a girls 24 american for $20 at a yard sale. It gave me all the donor parts i needed. Oh the bike was a 63 too! Cool huh? First thing i started cleaning and polishing parts. I always wanted a 24 inch sting-ray, I was going to build a Manta one day but this will do. I added some ape hangers, some mismatched rubber,The girls bike tires was rotted off. Thats why i was asking about colored tires earlier. I plan on putting maybe a green glitter seat or a 65 white tuffed seat, Any color lookes good together, green & gold or white & gold, Cant decide. Its mid week and i will be cruising by saturday. I will keep[ ya posted and open to suggestions.


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 25, 2012)

Neat bike. It looks great with the ape bars. I like white and gold but white never stays white for a long time. Green is my second best with gold.


----------

